# Frohe Weihnachten



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2006)

Da ich mich heute Nacht Richtung England absetze, wünsche ich allen Forummitgliedern und -lesern eine Frohe Weihnachten.








Relaxt mal ein wenig, senkt den Blutdruck und erhöht den Blutzuckerspiegel bis zum Zusammenbruch.

Und *ug*, baller an Weihnacht nicht so viel rum, gelle  .
Ich will nichts in den Nachrichten von dir hören, wenn ich wieder eintrudel 
oder gar am Flughafen festgenommen werden, weil ich mit dir im Forum ein paar
Zeilen ausgetauscht habe.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und *ug*, baller an Weihnacht nicht so viel rum, gelle  .
> Ich will nichts in den Nachrichten von dir hören, wenn ich wieder eintrudel
> oder gar am Flughafen festgenommen werden, weil ich mit dir im Forum ein paar
> Zeilen ausgetauscht habe.


Auch dir frohe Weihnachten.

Wegen den Grenzern, da kann ich für nichts garantieren.
Immerhin gehöre ich ja "zur Achse des Bösen"....

Hehe.

Ach ja, und drink nicht zuviel von der Brühe, die die da "Bier" nennen!


----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2006)

@ug
Keine Bange, das wird eine Bildungsreise in Sachen Whisky.


----------



## nade (20 Dezember 2006)

Tjop und Frohe Ostern...
öh meinte Weihnachten


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

nade schrieb:


> Tjop und Frohe Ostern...
> öh meinte Weihnachten


 
Das halte ich für ein Fake, er währe sonst an Kabel gekommen.


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

Ach ja, sorry

Frohe Weinachten auch, da drüben.
Solange das Böse hier in Hessen ist, wirst du dich ganz relext wegbeamen können, soweit ich weiß, ist das Guinness in England nicht aus Dublin, also obacht.

:s2: 

pt


----------



## nade (20 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Fake, er währe sonst an Kabel gekommen.



Ja ist es ein Fake, sah aber zum schmunzeln aus.
*edit*Also wenn dann ist es eine Leitung kein Kabel, Kabel liegen im Erdreich verbuddelt. 

Muß euch leider enttäuschen, diesjahr fällt Weihnachten aus.


----------



## maxi (20 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Fake, er währe sonst an Kabel gekommen.


 

Wird schon echt sein 
Der Kranwagen an der Seite halt nicht zu sehen


----------



## HSThomas (20 Dezember 2006)

Leute, leute... das ist eindeutig keine Leitung, das ist eine Wäscheleine, die noch am Baum befestigt ist (die andere Seite hänge am Haus). Die Gefahr ist nun, dass der Typ die halbe Häuserfront mit abreisst...


Auch von mir, frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch 

Hauke


----------



## Markus (23 Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007 und das 2007 für uns alle ein erfolgreiches Jahr wird.


Im Januar 2006 wurde die Forensoftware von phpBB2 auf vBulletin umgestellt. Denke das sich inzwischen alle an das neue System gewöhnt haben und die anfänglichen Probleme behoben sind.

Im Mai dieses Jahres gab es das erste SPS-Forumstreffen bei mir zuhause.
Das Treffen war meiner Meinung anch ein voller Erfolg, und wird deshalb im Mai 2007 wieder stattfinden. Mit der Organisation werden wir im Januar beginnen.

Aufgrund des immer schlimmer werdenden Spam-Problems wurde dieses Jahr die Zwangsregistrierung für User die Beiträge schreiben wollen notwendig. Selbst jetzt gibt es noch Spam-Bot´s die es hin und wieder schaffen sich hier anzumelden und das Forum vollzuspammen.

Einige von uns haben sich ein halbes Jahr nach dem Forumstreffen im Nürnberg auf der SPS-IPC-DRIVES wieder getroffen. Wo die Mitglieder vom SPS-Forum wie auch schon im Vorhjahr am Stand von Deltalogic mit Butterbrezeln und Bier emfangen wurden. Leider hat es in diesem Jahr mit den Treffen der User nicht so richtig geklappt obwohl fast jeder dort war. Das werden wir für 2007 etwas anders organisieren, aber dazu später mehr.


Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich *ALLE* Mitglieder bitten freundlicher miteinander umzugehen. Ich muss mich selbt dabei auch an der Nase packen, da ich doch auch ein sehr emotionaler Admin bin ROFLMAO: ).

Das es manchmal Streitereien und Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt, wo man einfach mal Dampf ablassen muss und in diesem Zuge vieleicht auch mal etwas "persönlicher" wird, sehe ich ein. Deshlalb wurde auch der Bereich "Schwanzvergleich" eingerichtet. So etwas ist nich üblich in einem Forum, normalerweise werden solche "menschlichen Triebe" verdrängt, gelöscht, gebannt und editiert...
Also bitte nutzt das auch in dieser Forum und beschränkt eure Beiträge im übrigen Forum auf sachliche Kommentare!
Es kommt uns allen zu gute wenn wir über die Suchfunktion schnell an gute Informationen kommen, und nicht erst seitenweise den Austausch von "nettigkeiten" von damals lesen müssen bis das kommt was wirkich wichtig ist.

Also dann Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!



@Ralle
Ist das nicht meine Aufgabe einen solchen Tread zu starten.
Erst sowas und dann auch noch Mitglied des Jahres werden....
Pahh - hör blos auf an meinem Stuhl zu sägen...


----------



## kolbendosierer (23 Dezember 2006)

Hi,

von mir auch noch frohe Weihnachten.

Und seit bitte nett zueinander. 

So long.


Robert


----------



## afk (23 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Ist das nicht meine Aufgabe einen solchen Tread zu starten.
> Erst sowas und dann auch noch Mitglied des Jahres werden....
> Pahh - hör blos auf an meinem Stuhl zu sägen...


Mach Dir nichts draus, anderswo gibt es den "Mitarbeiter des Jahres", aber der ist deswegen meines Wissens trotzdem noch nie zum Chef befördert worden ...  

Und auch ich sende euch allen hiermit meine besten Wünsche für ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen ruhiges Ausklingen des Jahres 2006. An die Kollegen die zwischen den Feiertagen arbeiten müssen wünsche ich das alles problemlos läuft.
Ralle ist wirklich ein angenehmer User und ich hoffe das er die "User of the Year"  Abstimmung  gewinnt.
Markus hat  hier  wirklich ein schönes Forum auf die Beine gestellt. Ich danke allen Admins dafür das sie einen Teil ihre knappe Freizeit opfern und das Forum am leben halten. Allen Usern möchte ich danken das sie das Forum mit Leben füllen.


----------



## mzva (23 Dezember 2006)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

mzva


----------



## Raydien (23 Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich euch tun


----------



## kpeter (23 Dezember 2006)

*Frohe Weihnachten* 

an alle hier


----------



## dalbi (23 Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir, frohe Weihnachten.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten an alle hier im Forum.


----------



## lefrog (24 Dezember 2006)

Auch ich wünsche euch allen an dieser Stelle eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit, keinen Stress und vor allem Gesundheit. 

Das Jahr ist mehr oder weniger an mir vorbeigeflogen... naja, auf eine neues.. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Dezember 2006)

Natürlich wünsche auch ich allen Kollegen ein besinnliches und erholsames Weihnachtsfest.


Gruß, Onkel


@Ralle
Gut festhalten im Flieger!


----------



## IBN-Service (24 Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle

_Frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten_

sowie ein

_glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr_.



Jürgen Müller


----------



## Rayk (24 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Und seit bitte nett zueinander denn das Niveau der Kommunikation ging in der letzten Zeit ziemlich nach unten.  

Rayk


----------



## Flash2k1 (25 Dezember 2006)

Moin zusammen! 

Wünsche Euch,der Familie ruhige und gemütliche Weihnachten, schöne und erholsame Tage zum Jahresabschluß, sowie ganz viel Glück und Gesundheit für das Jahr 2007!!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## kirk42 (25 Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Gruss ThomasF


----------



## MSB (25 Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten,
ganz besonders an Daniel (Albinus),
das haben wir uns nach unserer "Unit-101" auch verdient!!! 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Approx (22 Dezember 2009)

*Weihnachten*

Hossa! 
Zweimal werden wir noch wach...
Da wir den Kram jedes Jahr haben, wollte ich schnell mal einen bereits bestehenden Thread zu diesem Thema wiederbeleben - ehe wieder zehn neue eröffnet werden...

Einige tun es früher, die anderen später. Manche niemals. Die meisten jedoch tun es zu spät: den *Weihnachtseinkauf *erledigen.

Also viel Spaß dabei! :sm2:
Appro


----------



## Homer79 (22 Dezember 2009)

...na da will ich auch nicht fehlen...
*
Ein besinnliches und vorallem erholsames (auch wenn die Family stressig ist ) Weihnachtsfest an alle!!*


----------



## RGerlach (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

ich wünsche allen Forum-Nutzern ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2010.

Ab Morgen hab ich Urlaub und kann die Batterien aufladen (Falls keine Kunden anrufen). :s18:

Viele Grüße aus Sachsen

Ralph


----------



## b1k86-DL (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

auch von mir schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Lasst dir Korken knallen und freut Euch auf das ganze Essen was vor uns steht. 

Grüße B1k86-DL


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle

die das ganze Jahr verhüten und dann unter dem Tannenbaum "Ihr Kinderlein kommet" singen.

Im Ernst Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2009)

Schön das es dieses Forum gibt um den Haufen hier würdig zu beschreiben verweise ich auf die Signatur vom User vertitas.

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Festtage und feiert schön den Geburtstag vom Sohn des fliegenden Spaghettimonsters. The Artist formaly known as Jesus.


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2009)

*Schöne Weihnachten*

*Ich wünsche auch allen ein fröhliches und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.*

Aber warum werden hier schon Neujahrswünsche geschrieben.
Wird das Forum über die Feiertage geschlossen? :sad:

Gibt doch sicher den einen oder anderen Häuslebauer dem die CPU über die Feiertag abschmiert.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

betriebsferien, hat dir das wieder keiner gesagt? ...zwischen die jahre is hier nix zu holen. höchstens deine stimme zur wahl des users2oo9 abgeben, aber antworten auf fachfragen kommen erst im neuen jahr wieder.


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> betriebsferien, hat dir das wieder keiner gesagt? ...zwischen die jahre is hier nix zu holen. höchstens deine stimme zur wahl des users2oo9 abgeben, aber antworten auf fachfragen kommen erst im neuen jahr wieder.


Betriebsferien? Ne das hat mir keiner gesagt, Mist! :sad:
Und meine Stimme habe ich schon abgegeben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> betriebsferien, hat dir das wieder keiner gesagt? ...zwischen die jahre is hier nix zu holen...



Na na ...
Wenn die Fachthemen ausgehen dann tummeln sich doch wieder die Anti-User ... 

Aber bei der Gelegenheit ...
Auch ich wünschen allen Usern des Forums ein frohes und gesundes Weihnachtsfest ... (bis zum Neuen Jahr hört und stört man sich bestimmt noch ...)

Grüße vom Larry


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na na ...
> Wenn die Fachthemen ausgehen dann tummeln sich doch wieder die Anti-User ...
> 
> ...


Genau darum kann man ja auch ab und zu mal reingucken. 
Vielleicht gibts ja was zu lachen 

Auch von mir ein frohes und besinnliches Fest


----------



## dalbi (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

auch von mir an dieser Stelle, wünsche ich allen hier im Forum ein gesegnetes und friedvolles Weihnachtsfest.







MSB schrieb:


> ...
> ganz besonders an Daniel (Albinus),
> das haben wir uns nach unserer "Unit-101" auch verdient!!!


Aha, ich habe es mir auch schon gedacht, hoffe ich habe Dir nicht ein allzu großes Chaos hinterlassen. Eins habe ich dabei gelernt, nie mehr werde ich so ein KOP Zeuchs mit Allen B. machen. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dtsclipper (23 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir sei ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest gewünscht!

Und falls ich mich nicht mehr einlogge auch schon mal 'nen guten Rutsch.
Aber nicht auf glatten Strassen! 

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## mst (23 Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls allen ein Frohes und Erholsames Fest!


Ein bischen bling bling


----------



## Gerhard K (23 Dezember 2009)

Auch ich wünsche allen hier ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und (k)eine schöne Bescherung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, erholt euch gut.










 











gruß helmut


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2009)

Helmut,

ich glaube Du bringst da was durcheinander.

Die Ostereier die Du an Weihnachten findest sind schon ein bisschen älter.


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch in Jahr 2010!!!!

LG

Robert


----------



## crash (25 Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen!


----------



## vierlagig (25 Dezember 2009)

http://youtu.be/5vgaHNQbXDs


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Dezember 2009)

Frohes Fest Euch allen!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nfup3_3nos&feature=player_embedded


----------

